# Phrag. Will Chantrey



## paphreek (Dec 1, 2009)

A remake by Orchidbabies. Will Chantry = besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS x klotzscheanum). I really like this little cutie. A little deeper, more even red color would have been nice. Growing in a 2 inch pot.


----------



## John M (Dec 2, 2009)

That's nice! It looks like a mini Phrag. Firestorm. I really like it! 

You might get more red saturation if you can cool it down more. The red colour of besseae and it's hybrids is intensified by cool temps experienced while the buds are developing and opening.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2009)

great color and interesting shape!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 2, 2009)

:clap: this is one that I would love to own! Its shape is very beautiful and unique compared to the usual phrags. Nice wide spead arms!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice and interesting cross, I really like it!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 2, 2009)

John M said:


> That's nice! It looks like a mini Phrag. Firestorm. I really like it!
> 
> You might get more red saturation if you can cool it down more. The red colour of besseae and it's hybrids is intensified by cool temps experienced while the buds are developing and opening.



That's what I'm hoping for. I bought it in bud in October, when Earl Bailey from Orchidbabies gave a talk at our society. He is located in Alabama, which is a little warmer than here in Minnesota.


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2009)

What a cutie. I like it. Must go look up klotzscheanum though; I don't know that one.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice,also reminds me of Firestorm


----------



## John M (Dec 2, 2009)

paphreek said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. I bought it in bud in October, when Earl Bailey from Orchidbabies gave a talk at our society. He is located in Alabama, which is a little warmer than here in Minnesota.



That's good to know. You'll probably get more intense colour next time because the plant will be larger and more mature/strong....and it will have adjusted to your conditions more than it had a chance to do before this bud opened. Plus, as you indicate, the temps are not going to be as high. Looking forward to a photo of the next bloom to compare to this one. This is really nice; so, the next will probably be awesome!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 2, 2009)

Wonderful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice, balanced form.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the color as it is, actually. The shape is nice, also -- like an arrow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the color too, the deep yellow w/ the row of dots round the lip. I don't know if it'll get darker because the klotzscheanum is light. At least it looks like a bloom on a small plant. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

That's really nice!!!


----------



## raymond (Dec 6, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Shiva (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with cutie. And it has personality, if such a thing can be said for a flower. Love it!

Michel


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ross that's a beautiful flower and blooming in a 2 inch pot sounds awesome !!! Congratulations and looking forward to next year's bloom to see the difference.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice Phrag Ross. I didn't know you had Phrags!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

Wise is the man who has Phrags!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice, looks very similar to mine that's in spike right now. I don't have a pic of the first bloom a few years ago (got it in bud from OL) b/c the pouch was dented, so we'll see what it does this time. It sulked for me in TX and wouldn't bloom, but both unbloomed growths may now be in bud  My only complaint w/ mine is that it takes up alot of space for small blooms - space that I could be growing a Paph in LOL


----------



## paphreek (Dec 11, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Phrag Ross. I didn't know you had Phrags!



I've got a few.


----------



## etex (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely Phrag!!


----------

